# Our Newest Moderator



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2013)

Please help me welcome Marc (Ripjack13) as our newest moderator. 
Marc brings a TON of mod experience to the table from Mossbergowners.com and Ithacaowners.com where he is still moderating. 
Marc we appreciate you pitching in. You will find this crowd really doesn't make us work hard at all - But you have been one us us for more than a year so you already know that. 
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats Marc- thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks and welcome marc for your contribition and time duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 8, 2013)

:thanx: Marc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations Rip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard Marc. We are really glad to have you with us. As a fellow mod, I will just warn you about that Kevin guy.......he's trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for stepping up and helping out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 9, 2013)

My condolences Rip ....eeerrrrr I mean Congratulations LOL

WT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Marc! Glad Kevin found some help with the site. We always try to be good. ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2013)

Heh heh heh...you guys make me laugh. I like that. 

Thanx for all the welcomes. I will do my utmost to help out when it's called for. Or uncalled for..  

You all seem to be doing well. That's a plus. For everyone. Nice and laid back. Makes my "job" easier. 

 Now where's that mod manual....I need to see what these levers and switches do. :wacko1:


----------



## LSCG (Jun 11, 2013)

Congratulations Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you sir.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2013)

Spammer hammer, nice addition, sic em rip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2013)

heh heh heh...I just put that up today. 


Thank you....


----------



## Patrude (Jun 13, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Please help me welcome Marc (Ripjack13) as our newest moderator.
> Marc brings a TON of mod experience to the table from Mossbergowners.com and Ithacaowners.com where he is still moderating.
> Marc we appreciate you pitching in. You will find this crowd really doesn't make us work hard at all - But you have been one us us for more than a year so you already know that.
> Scott



Congrats Marc, :thanx: for your time and contribution, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------

